# Gormully & Jeffery Mens Frame



## pnfkwfl (Dec 15, 2011)

I have an original paint and nickel Gormully & Jeffery Mens safety frame to sell. Contact me with offers. There are no cracks or breaks or repairs.

pnfkwfl@yahoo.com


----------



## pnfkwfl (Dec 15, 2011)

*More pics of the G&J*


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful but I may get  shot if I buy another frame...


----------



## pnfkwfl (Dec 20, 2011)

F4iGuy said:


> Absolutely beautiful but I may get  shot if I buy another frame...




I understand completely.  I have a 6 bicycle limit in my marriage.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2011)

I have always wanted one of these, if there's any way I can afford it, I want it.
I'm sending you a pm


----------



## lobsterboyx (Dec 20, 2011)

beautiful lugwork.


----------



## pnfkwfl (Jan 6, 2012)

OK Lets stir things up a little, I have added another bicycle to the deal.  The pictured original paint Mens frame that I believe is a 1900 to 03 - At least those are the dates atributed to all the framesets I saw with this style of Rococo Log work.  Aparantley they had more than a few diferant lugs from this pieriod and the pinstripes vary even more wildly.  

In adition to the mens frame I am adding in a 1898-02 Model 28 Ladies to flesh out the mans.  I have included 8 pics of the model 28.  The wheelset is true and the hubs are just redone as well as the wheelset re-laced.  The Harpers tires are serviceable.  The pedals match and are both pristine.  The Model 28 is 100% original with the exception of the new paint on the wood rims and a fender.  Everything needed to restore the Mens original paint frame is here, with the exception of the mens seat.  The Ladies seat is pristine and should function as period proper. 

































The black on the ladies fork is the same on the Mens frame and just needs to be buffed.  Artistic application of a properly matched red on the Fork Crown with a touch of gold pinstripe and she will match the Mens frame perfectly.  The same gold pinstripe on the wheelset and knock that gloss off and she is done. 

The nickel fork that is presentley on the mens frame is very nice.

I want $1,500 for both of them delivered.

Later,

Scott


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 6, 2012)

PM sent....


----------

